# Friese spellingcontrole

## lost+found

Ebuilds voor wie dat handig vindt:

new ebuild: app-dicts/myspell-fy-20160722 (Frisian)

new ebuild: app-dicts/aspell-fy-0.12.0 (Frisian)

Ik zal proberen 'n seintje te geven als er updates zijn.   :Wink: 

----------

## lost+found

*seintje*

----------

